# J2EE-App mit Netbeans4.1



## bronks (1. Sep 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe ein paar CMPs mit einer Sessionfacade davor. Mit einer Clientapp funktioniert alles einwanfrei...

Wenn ich eine WebApp dazu erstelle, ein leeres Servlet anlege und nur ein out.print("blabla") mache, dann ist die Welt auch noch OK. Sobald ich den Lookup auf die Sessionfacade einfüge, dann ist der Spaß vorbei und wird vom Verifier und dem SJSAS mit folgender Meldung quittiert:


```
java.lang.RuntimeException: Error: Unresolved <ejb-link>: EJBTest1-EJBModule.jar#facadeBean
	at com.sun.enterprise.deployment.util.EjbBundleValidator.accept(EjbBundleValidator.java:158)
	at com.sun.enterprise.deployment.WebBundleDescriptor.visit(WebBundleDescriptor.java:1106)
	at com.sun.enterprise.deployment.Application.visit(Application.java:1346)
	at com.sun.enterprise.deployment.Application.visit(Application.java:1316)
	at com.sun.enterprise.tools.verifier.VerificationHandler.verifyArchive(VerificationHandler.java:72)
	at com.sun.enterprise.tools.verifier.Verifier.verify(Verifier.java:75)
	at com.sun.enterprise.tools.verifier.Verifier.main(Verifier.java:53)
```

Mit dem Einfügen der Lookups wir das in die web.xml geschrieben:


```
<ejb-local-ref>
    <ejb-ref-name>ejb/facadeBean</ejb-ref-name>
    <ejb-ref-type>Session</ejb-ref-type>
    <local-home>facade.facadeLocalHome</local-home>
    <local>facade.facadeLocal</local>
    <ejb-link>EJBTest1-EJBModule.jar#facadeBean</ejb-link>
  </ejb-local-ref>
```

Sieht doch OK aus?

Wo liegt der Fehler?

Danke!

Bronks


----------



## Guest (1. Sep 2005)

Ist das Modul "EJBTest1-EJBModule.jar" im gleichen Verzeichnis 
wie das WAR-File der App?



			
				Auszug aus web-app_2_3.dtd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> The path name is relative to the war file containing the web application
> that is referencing the enterprise bean.
> ...


Sonst sieht es eigentlich OK aus. ???:L


----------



## Guest (1. Sep 2005)

Übrigens, stimmt auch die Deployment-Reihenfolge? Das Bohnenzeug sollte 
zuerst kommen bzw. zuerst "deployed" werden.


----------



## bronks (2. Sep 2005)

@Gast:
Danke für die Hinweise!

Das war grobe Dummheit von mir. Ich habe aus der App auf die LocalInterfaces ...


----------

